

Samsung’s Android-driven humanoid robot that hugs people - arpit
http://9to5google.com/2011/12/23/meet-hug-chan-samsungs-android-driven-humanoid-robot-that-hugs-people/

======
bitwize
Relevant PBF: <http://pbfcomics.com/115/>

------
leeoniya
i would be terrified of the slippery slope.

1\. robot that can hug

2\. robot that can perform the heimlich maneuver

3\. robot that will crush you with some tweaked / injected params

i'd argue there is no place at all for this kind of faux emotion/interaction
in robots, it's just creepy.

------
nickels
To apologize for it's operating system. I have a Samdroid, and it doesn't hug
me, probably because it can't hold a charge for more than 4 hours.

~~~
bitwize
root that shit and put a custom rom on like ACS ICS.

your mind will boggle when you see it lasting for a whole DAY -- like, 24
hours.

~~~
angryasian
don't feed the trolls here. I get 2 days with heavy usage on a 2 year old
phone with a crappy battery.

